# 280er Eisbär zu groß! Alternative?



## Onkel-Rick (8. Dezember 2020)

Grüß euch. 

Es geht um die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 Aurora.
Meine Teile sind jetzt fast alle ankommen und ich wollte schon Mal loslegen und alles zusammen bauen und musste feststellen daß ich die Pumpenhöhe bzw. Die Schläuche die direkt oben aus der Pumpe rauskommen nicht bedacht habe und mit dem Radiator kollidieren....da hab ich echt mit keiner Silbe dran gedacht. *Facepalm*

nun suche ich eine neue 280er AIO für das Cooler Master NR200.
Gekühlt werden soll ein 5600x und viel später auf einen 5900x oder gar 5950x.

Hauptaugenmerk: natürlich soll sie leise sein.

Problem Nummer zwei ist das ich nur einen CPU Fan Anschluss habe.
an den beiden Sys Fan Anschlüssen würde ich jeweils 2 flache 120er Noctua Lüfter anschließen wollen.
also kann ich nur Pumpe ODER Lüfter der AIO daran anschließen....liege ich da richtig?

Also müsste die Pumpe über SATA Strom bekommen wie die Eisbär....diese läuft dann zwar mit 12v aber die Eisbär soll angeblich bei 12v immer noch nicht hörbar sein.....oder gibt's da andere Kandidaten die das anders lösen?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2020)

Ob die Schläuche oben abgehen oder von der Seite nach oben abgehen sollte es doch kein Großen Unterschied machen. 
Kannst du mal ein Bild deines Gehäuse zeigen um sich das mal besser anschauen zu können?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (8. Dezember 2020)

Oh doch das macht einen sehr großen Unterschied.
Die Pumpe selbst ist ja schon 7cm hoch und ungefähr genauso viel braucht man um den Schlauch zu Seite gebogen zu bekommen da er sonst knickt.
Ich schätze Mal 6cm nimmt schon der Radiator mit den Lüftern ein....das Gehäuse ist aber nur rund 18cm breit.
Der Radiator kommt ja an das Seitenteil, also gegenüber vom Mainbord

Die meisten die im NR200 eine 280er verwenden wollen nehmen die NZXT  KRAKEN X63....denke die werden ich wohl auch bestellen wenn es da keine Einwände gibt.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2020)

Sollte es sich um die neue Eisbaer Aurora handelt kann der Schlauch nicht abknicken, da dieser eine dicke Wandung hat. Der Schlauch besteht aus 13/8 mm, also so ähnlich wie bei einem 16/10er Schlauch die ältere Version hat hier noch 11/8er Schlauch verbaut gehabt und damit dieser Schlauch nicht abknicken kann wurde eine Feder mit verbaut.

Aber der Einbau wird bei solch einem Mini Gehäuse nicht einfach sein, da wirst du in der Tat selbst schauen müssen wie es am besten geht.
Zumindest kenne ich dieses Gehäuse nicht. Wir haben die gleiche AIO auch bereits verbaut, aber bei uns handelt es sich um ein Midi Gehäuse und so hatten wir mit dem Platz keine Probleme.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Dezember 2020)

Zur Not kann man ja auch die Winkelanschlüsse bestellen die Alphacool anbietet und verbauen ... ist ja auch billiger als gleich ne 63er "Krake" drin zu verbauen.


----------



## Ruvinio (8. Dezember 2020)

Du könntest auch die Fittings an der Pumpe wechseln gegen angewinkelte (45° oder 90°), sofern das hilft.

edit: Da war THC schon schneller


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2020)

Gibt auch Winkeladapter, mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde, dann können die vorhandene Anschlüsse weiter verwendet werden.
Die Anschlüsse sind an dieser AIO geschraubt, daher können sie zur Montage abgeschraubt werden.

Link 1: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...nder-drehbar-g1/4-ag-auf-g1/4-ig-chrome?c=281
Link 2: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...-450-drehbar-g1/4-ag-auf-g1/4-ig-chrome?c=281
Gibt es auch in Schwarz.

Das lässt sich mit einer anderen AIO nicht umsetzen, da diese nicht geschraubt sind.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (9. Dezember 2020)

So ich hab den Fetten Bären noch Mal draufgesteckt und von der Pumpe bis zum Rahmen wo der Radiator angeschraubt wird sind es nur 7,5cm.
Der Radiator mit Lüfter baut rund 6cm auf, der Winkelanschluss ist 1,8cm hoch laut Hersteller.

Dann geht der Eisbär doch zurück und wird gegen eine Krake ausgetauscht.
Schade....die Aurora ist das optisch und haptisch schönste was ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Kraken im NR200...sogar im Push/pull....also dann nur im pull ne Menge Platz.


			Weiterleitungshinweis
		



Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------

